# Question about raising game birds.



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guy's
I didnt know where exactly to put this, so if it is in the wrong spot sorry..

Anyway I realize there was a shortage problem with birds this year. I was kind of toying with the idea of raising game birds as a buisness..... now I know that I would need to get a permit from DWR to do so, but my question is, how much do the clubs pay for birds ? I know what the rates the clubs charge for members but does anyone know going rates ?
also what do you guys pay for training birds ?

Now I realize there are Phez, Quail, Chucks and prices differ, but any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

most folk in the raising and selling business are charging 6 to $8 for full grown flying hens and $10 to 12 for good roosters - for small volume transactions. when you get into the large operations and are buying large volumes, price comes down some. then you have shipping costs or transportation costs. i raise about 30 birds a year and my costs are in that range - it costs 6 bucks to raise a bird. the day olds will cost you 1.50 to 2 bucks each - small volumel, higher price. a bag of feed is 12 to 15 bucks. toward the final days, for 25 birds, you will go thru a bag every 1.5 to 2 weeks.


----------

